

50-beautiful-and-user-friendly-navigation-menus - ahanjura
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/02/04/50-beautiful-and-user-friendly-navigation-menus/

======
barryhunter
Its from 2009.

The first four links in the article have since been redesigned so cant see the
menu noted in the article.

Bah!

